# Reptiles at Taronga Zoo!



## ashisnothereman (Aug 26, 2009)

Visited the zoo couple of months back and thought I'd post some pics. Recommend checking out the reptile section if you haven't been. There was a lot more animals. Some great RBB which were probably my favorite but I cant find the photos. anyways enjoy!

Komodo Dragon










Green Tree Frogs





Brown Tree Frogs?





Legless Lizard





Reticulated Python





Iguana of some sort.





Amethyst Python: these are native to Australia and are beautiful pythons in the flesh. I am suprised they arn't established in the hobby. Does anyone keep them? Please post pics.





Comfy Iguana






Frilled Neck Lizard







Pair of BHP





King Cobra









central netted dragon?





Gila Monster





Diamondback Rattle





Olive Python





Chameleon





Star Tortoise





Pretty sure this is a taipan





Think this one was called a Rhino Iguana. It would make a great addition to your collection.





GTP


----------



## richardsc (Aug 27, 2009)

amethstyine pythons are established in this country,there not as popular due to large size and for a python,especially a large type,rather energetic,also known as scrub pythons or scrubbys,nice shots


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the lizard that you said was an Iguana (the first one} is actually a Basilisk.


----------



## ashisnothereman (Aug 27, 2009)

ahhh k didnt know scrub pythons were also amethyst pythons.

yes your right it was a basilisk.


----------



## djcuze (Aug 27, 2009)

These are some great photos! Well done


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 27, 2009)

G'day mate,

You have your Inland Taipan/King Cobra photo's back to front. Also your Central Netter Dragon looks like a Tawny.


----------



## azn4114 (Aug 27, 2009)

yeah you dont hear em called amethystine much these days,


----------



## amy5189 (Aug 27, 2009)

haha i didn't think the cobra and taipans looked right. but they are all awesome anyway! I've just asked mum if we can go to Taronga Zoo now! But I need someone willing to take care of 9 snakes, 3 dogs, 2 cats, a budgie and 4 chickens.... anyone?? lol

meh, doesn't look like i'm going on a holiday anytime soon......

anyone else wanna post taronga zoo pics so it feels like i'm there??


----------



## webcol (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice Gila monster, wouldn't wanna get to close though


----------



## ashisnothereman (Aug 27, 2009)

oh did i. sorry about that.

i still think i labeled them right...the cobra was huge as you can see in the pic. didnt think taipans got that big lol.
meh im no expert anyways.


----------



## sweetangel (Aug 27, 2009)

lol why not just go to australia zoo! pretty sure thats closer to yu and has heaps more stuff


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 27, 2009)

Lucky I live in Sydney!!! ay? If i could have some exotics, i would def get a basilisk and an iguana a chameleon and some tortoises and of course a comodo dragon!!


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 27, 2009)

Were there any lace monitors on display?


----------



## Mousie (Sep 6, 2009)

Although they were once all known as Amethystine Pythons the Australian form is now classed in the Morelia genus (_Morelia kinghorni_) with the New Guinea ones still being classed as Amethystines. Apparently our Aussie ones grow bigger than the New Guinea ones. Their numbers are definately growing in captivity. Some pics of our young pair...


----------



## ninja_vs_python (Sep 6, 2009)

the king cobra actually is an inland taipan 
the "iguana" is _basiliscus plumifrons_ - plumed basilisk
and the "taipan" was the egyptian cobra. 
and the central netted i believe is a tawny crevice dragon.
the brown tree frogs are just really brown Green and Golden Bell frogs.


----------



## eipper (Sep 6, 2009)

Corrections for pics they are top to bottom:

Varanus komodoensis x2
Litoria chloris
Litoria aurea
Ophisaurus apodus
Broghammerus reticulatus
Basiliscus plumifrons
Moreila kinghorni
Iguana iguana
Chlamydosaurus kingii
Aspidites melanocephalus
Oxyuranus microlepidotus x2
Ctenophorus decressi male
Heloderma suspectum
Crotalus adamanteus
Liasis olivaceus
Chameleo jacksonii
Indotestudo elongata
Naja haje
Cyclura cornuta
Chrondropython viridis

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## whcasual79 (Sep 7, 2009)

Mousie said:


> Although they were once all known as Amethystine Pythons the Australian form is now classed in the Morelia genus (_Morelia kinghorni_) with the New Guinea ones still being classed as Amethystines. Apparently our Aussie ones grow bigger than the New Guinea ones. Their numbers are definately growing in captivity. Some pics of our young pair...




they are beautiful mousie ... got more pics??


----------

